# Nintendo DSi coming to Korea on April 15



## antonkan (Mar 7, 2010)

It's official; Nintendo of Korea announced on February 25 that the Nintendo DSi is coming to Korea. The Korean DSi will be available on April 15, with four colours - white, black, sky blue and pink. Of course, there is one more colour for the Korean DSi; red, which will be bundled with Maple Story DS. This game will be available on April 15 in Korea, in standalone and DSi bundle package. 





Maple Story DS bundle, which includes the red DSi

The price for the Korean DSi is 198,000 South Korean (SK) wons, with the Maple Story DS bundle for 237,000 SK wons.

What do you think about this news?


----------



## asdf (Mar 7, 2010)

I love that Maplestory Bundle color.

On a side note, ANTONKAN, YOU'RE BACK


----------



## CyrusBlue (Mar 7, 2010)

Why do people act like it's such a surprise that Nintendo Hardware and games are released around the world?


----------



## yikkyon (Mar 7, 2010)

CyrusBlue said:
			
		

> Why do people act like it's such a surprise that Nintendo Hardware and games are released around the world?



Some of us are just suprised to see Maplestory DS is still alive and not cancelled


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 7, 2010)

Huh? You mean Korea didn't get the DSi already?
Weird, considering they actually got Heart Gold and Soul Silver after japan, but before America.


----------



## CyrusBlue (Mar 7, 2010)

yikkyon said:
			
		

> CyrusBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MapleStory DS? Canceled?

They wouldn't do that. 
MapleStory is way too popular.

Canceling MapleStory DS in Korea is like canceling the next Dragon Quest game in Japan.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 7, 2010)

FUCK!! We might as well see cheap and yet expensive Korean DSi here in Philippines. I now hate Korean Nintendo

First the Wii. We have Korean Wii here that's been converted to US language

next the Korean DS Lite

and now Korean DSi?

If I ever see a Korean DSi here in the Philippines, I will go BERSERK

people DO KNOW we dont speak that damn Korean Language so I hope we dont get that Korean DSi.


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 7, 2010)

Oooh It's getting released in Kore.Can't people just take it from Japan which is like a few 100 miles from them.

And antonkan YOUR ALIVE


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 7, 2010)

Goes like this:

Korean couple gets DSi --> Child neglected for video game --> Death of child --> Internet thread.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 7, 2010)

Who cares about that news Antonkan is back!!!  Anyways back on topic I am really hyped about Maplestory DS.  Can't wait.




Spoiler



Please use the "Add Reply" button to reply to this.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 7, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Who cares about that news Antonkan is back!!!  Anyways back on topic I am really hyped about Maplestory DS.  Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 7, 2010)

i like the maplestory one best possibly cuz ferrari's are my favorite (still)...
but would ppl buy it in bulk considering the new DS is on its way including the DSi XL/LL


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 7, 2010)

Damn, now I want to import that MS DSi D:

On another note: antonkan! Where've you been, man?


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 7, 2010)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> FUCK!! We might as well see cheap and yet expensive Korean DSi here in Philippines. I now hate Korean Nintendo
> 
> First the Wii. We have Korean Wii here that's been converted to US language
> 
> ...


The Dutch have had to struggle with an issue like this for years.
Here, only shitty games are translated. European DSes can be set to English, French, Italian, German, but not Dutch.
For me it's not a problem anymore but younger people in the Netherlands frequently have problems because they don't understand english.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 7, 2010)

More Korean lives destroyed via technology, maybe I'll import a copy of Maplestory DS to save a life.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 7, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I said so


----------



## outgum (Mar 7, 2010)

MAY PAL STORE REE DEEEEE ES!

I think it will be highly overrated though....
and of course every place will probably give it a 9/10 or 10/10 or 40/40 you know what i mean.

Still worth a quick play maybe though


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wait, what?
It's been like 2 years and still no DSi for Korea?

Excuse me, but that's fucking retarded.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 7, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> MAY PAL STORE REE DEEEEE ES!
> 
> I think it will be highly overrated though....
> and of course every place will probably give it a 9/10 or 10/10 or 40/40 you know what i mean.
> ...


I hope they release it in the US or Europe.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 7, 2010)

If I was Nintendo, I would've just skipped the regular DSi and only sold the XL there. I don't think Korea would be as happy about missing out on the regular DSi, but since when did Nintendo care about people? Odds are it would still sell phenomenally because it would be the only DSi there. 

Not quite sure why they're bundling it with Maple Story out of all games, but whatever. The color looks cool at least.


----------



## asdf (Mar 8, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> If I was Nintendo, I would've just skipped the regular DSi and only sold the XL there. I don't think Korea would be as happy about missing out on the regular DSi, but since when did Nintendo care about people? Odds are it would still sell phenomenally because it would be the only DSi there.
> *
> Not quite sure why they're bundling it with Maple Story out of all games, but whatever. The color looks cool at least.*


It's Korea.

I may try out MapleStory DS, I thought the original was ok.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 10, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Wait, what?
> It's been like 2 years and still no DSi for Korea?
> 
> Excuse me, but that's fucking retarded.
> ...


Maple Story is Korean, that's why.


----------



## ShadowInferno119 (Mar 15, 2010)

_Maple Story is Korean, that's why._

Lol, More like Korean is Maple Story. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anywho real excited for this news. Perhaps, I might have a reason to update my semi broken DSlite. And import this.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 28, 2010)

ShadowInferno119 said:
			
		

> Korean is Maple Story.


What? I don't get it...


----------

